# Non lap a.i.



## wyboer (Mar 10, 2013)

Has anybody had good luck doing nonsurgical a.i? I know one lady that has dairy goats that has had good luck, but everybody else has had a hard time with it. We are looking into learning how to do it, but if it is a complete waste of money we might just do surgical a.i. on one this year. I know a.i. has a low success anyway.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I know several people who own boers and have had good luck with it. The problems comes in trying to catch the doe in 12-24 hour window where she will take. A Buck or teaser buck is really good for this.


----------

